# Neil Gibson Scottish Prince



## handybilly7 (Feb 2, 2009)

Is Neil Gibson on this site? ex LNS ex Ealing Broadway?


----------



## Billy Green jnr (Mar 22, 2016)

The Neil Gibson you're looking for is he an engineer?if so Ive bn working with him recently


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Billy Green *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

